# What is the best make of stove for 7/8KW output



## Balfour (1 Mar 2017)

Hi

I am planning on installing a new free standing stove(Non boiler) that needs to put out 7/8 KW

I have come across the following makes

Nestor Martin
Henley Stoves
Clear View Stoves
Stovax
Boru

Has anyone installed any of the above or any others and if so what is yours thoughts

I was told a lot of Stoves are now made in China, they are not reliable.

Any comments are welcome

Thanks


----------



## Palerider (1 Mar 2017)

We have a Stanley Erin with boiler on a number of rads and double rads, possibly too many,  we use gas to bring the rads up to temp and the stove is efficient then at keeping heat up, it is not wonderful at getting rads hot otherwise, that said we are happy with it, we find bleeding and balancing the system often does helps. The overnight burn is a useful feature we use a lot, house is toasty, the Stanley is made in China as far as I know.

We have a smaller Henley in another room non boiler and it is very good as a room heater, doors must be left open.


----------



## Balfour (1 Mar 2017)

Palerider said:


> We have a Stanley Erin with boiler on a number of rads and double rads, possibly too many,  we use gas to bring the rads up to temp and the stove is efficient then at keeping heat up, it is not wonderful at getting rads hot otherwise, that said we are happy with it, we find bleeding and balancing the system often does helps. The overnight burn is a useful feature we use a lot, house is toasty, the Stanley is made in China as far as I know.
> 
> We have a smaller Henley in another room non boiler and it is very good as a room heater, doors must be left open.


Thanks


----------



## robe (1 Mar 2017)

I have the black smith bellows.  Heats my kitchen 26 ft by 12 ft . No problem to it, i have it 10 years and would happily recommend it . It's 8kw with no back boiler .
I also have an aarow I 400 that's rated at a 6kw . It's not a stove I could recommend.


----------



## Jazz01 (2 Mar 2017)

Hi, had a Stanley [broken link removed]put in many years ago and it's great - no issues with it...


----------



## Eddie Peters (3 Mar 2017)

I have a multi-fuel Nestor Martin stove for the last 9 years and I'm haven't had a problem so far. It was installed at a previously open fire location - with a few foot of flexi-flue extending up the chimney and sealed. 

I’m about to buy coal soon and would appreciate feedback on experiences. ATM, I'm using Supertherm smokeless but have also used Super blend, Homefire stoveheat premium coal. Other stove users have recommended anthracite, smokeless ovoids, Polish coal, economy ovoids, wood /logs etc. for a multi-fuel stove but honestly I'm not sure what's best. Any experienced feedback welcome. Thanks.


----------



## galway_blow_in (2 Nov 2017)

Jazz01 said:


> Hi, had a Stanley [broken link removed]put in many years ago and it's great - no issues with it...



just noticed this post , i had a stanley cara insert fitted four years ago and its giving nothing but trouble , im in the process of having it removed 

anyone got any views on henley stoves ?


----------



## fidelcastro (2 Nov 2017)

Best stove is Morso Owl 6.5kW (nominal) is realistic. Made in Denmark none of this Chinese scrap metal Stanley rubbish


----------



## galway_blow_in (2 Nov 2017)

fidelcastro said:


> Best stove is Morso Owl 6.5kW (nominal) is realistic. Made in Denmark none of this Chinese scrap metal Stanley rubbish



stanley are indeed crap these days


----------



## Nordkapp (2 Nov 2017)

Have a Morso Squirrel 4.5kw and a Jotul F163. Really really like the F163 which heath a large kitchen diner with high ceilings. http://murphyheating.com/portfolio-view/2303-2/


----------



## fidelcastro (3 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE="Eddie Peters, post: 1508410, member: 92196it was installed at a previously open fire location - with a few foot of flexi-flue extending up the chimney and sealed.
This practice of a "few feet" of flexi liner is typical of sharp practice in this country. Your house insurance is in doubt never mind safety of carbon monoxide leakage in upstairs bedrooms adjoining the chimney breast whilst you sleep.
 Nice work. Illegal. 
Fidel


----------

